

A high-resolution Minecraft world renderer with a Google Maps interface - tvvocold
http://overviewer.org/

======
trafficlight
Reddit's MCPublic server map:
[http://nerd.nu/maps/pve/#/18/64/2/-8/0/0](http://nerd.nu/maps/pve/#/18/64/2/-8/0/0)

We've been playing on this revision of the map for about 2 months now. It's a
survival map with PvP disabled, so all materials seen were collected by
people.

~~~
nacs
Another one, a town/economy focused server (also survival / no-PvP). Map has
12000 block radius and current map has been around for 6 months:

[http://imdeity.com/map/](http://imdeity.com/map/)

Two of ~30 player-made towns:

[http://imdeity.com/map/#main/0/6/-3960/672/64](http://imdeity.com/map/#main/0/6/-3960/672/64)

~~~
AceJohnny2
There's a discontinuity square around the center of the map. I suppose a
different terrain generating algorithm was used for that center area when the
map was created?

~~~
nacs
Pretty much.

The spawn is one that was built on the terrain of the previous map (different
seed/generation) and was transferred to the new map. The edges of the spawn
are currently being smoothed out to fit.

------
albertzeyer
Examples: [https://github.com/overviewer/Minecraft-
Overviewer/wiki/Map-...](https://github.com/overviewer/Minecraft-
Overviewer/wiki/Map-examples)

------
qrush
Overviewer is great, but I've found Mapcrafter to be much more efficient.

Check it out on [http://pickaxe.club](http://pickaxe.club) \- a weekend-only,
Vanilla Minecraft server. (and please sign up to play next weekend!)

~~~
mcphage
(And here I was about to turn around and ask you if you had seen this)

------
gear54rus
Anyone knows how does it compare to dynmap, another well-known renderer? Key
differences (I remember that it didn't allow showing players location and chat
and such stuff)?

~~~
kllrnohj
Full disclosure, my experience is with a bit older version of both Overviewer
and dynmap, but a quick glance at them suggests they haven't changed much.

Key differences:

Overviewer's web interface is _much_ better. Smoother & faster. And the
rendering quality is also superior to dynmap's.

Dynamp is, however, dynamic. Overviewer is an offline renderer, basically. You
need to cron-job it or whatever, so there are delays in the map updating.
Dynmap, on the other hand, is a plugin to the server itself, so it updates
whenever a chunk in the game updates. This is how it also is able to have
player locations and chat and stuff.

But this also requires plugin support to use dynmap. Overviewer can easily
work with hosted solutions. You can pull down a copy of the world from your
hosted minecraft instance and run overviewer on it nightly, so you don't have
to take on hosting minecraft yourself.

However, if you are going the modded-minecraft route (FTB or whatever), dynamp
is low-effort and since it uses the game engine itself to render has built-in
support for all the crazy textures & blocks that mods add. Overviewer does
not.

tl;dr: If you're running vanilla Minecraft, use Overviewer. If you're running
modded Minecraft (FTB, Technic, etc...) use Dynmap.

~~~
VLM
Latest FTB uses journeymap

[http://journeymap.techbrew.net/](http://journeymap.techbrew.net/)

Its more similar to dynmap than to overviewer. It combines the concepts of an
in game minimap and the web map. That means a waypoint made on the minimap
shows up online and vice versa.

------
jszymborski
Next stop: Street-view.

~~~
wingerlang
Yeah, some kind of first person view would be cool.

~~~
candu
They have that, it's called Minecraft :p

------
ORioN63
That's so awesome. I don't play Minecraft for like 2 years and suddenly I want
to play just after seeing the examples.

~~~
Mister_Snuggles
Depending on your server, it can be a blessing and a curse.

Some players where I play have resorted to building things in ways that aren't
visible on the map so that other players can't find them. Adding the map to
the server made for some interesting dynamics.

~~~
gagege
Yeah, I really like building "hidden" structures that blend into the
landscape. You might only see a door and stairs in the side of a cliff, but
the inside is my masterpiece :)

------
turshija
Live example can be seen here, I ran it on my private Minecraft server few
months ago: [http://map.turshija.com/](http://map.turshija.com/)

------
wtbob
Pity it doesn't support mod blocks; if it did I think I know what I'd be
installing this evening…

I wonder if he could figure out the blocks' textures from the mods themselves,
somehow.

~~~
Mister_Snuggles
Overviewer relies on a Minecraft client JAR file to pull the textures out of.
It also supports pulling the textures out of a filesystem directory, so in
theory you could just un-jar all of your mods, fish out the assets
directories, and put them all where Overviewer can see them.

------
profinger
Amazing!

